# Time To Go Home



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, it has been 4.5 months since I left home with the Canadian Navy to the Persian gulf, and as of now our job is done and it is time to go home. It has been quite busy here "doing the business", but it has also somehow gone by quite fast. We are expected to be home mid March, and that is only 6 weeks away







. It will be nice to get there, see the family and go camping. Ang has reservations for the week after I get home to go camping for a week. It will be nice to sit around a campfire in the peace and quiet. Ahhhh. I can almost hear the campfire crackle now. Smores, hot dogs, games and relaxation. But I want to thank you all for the support and prayers during my time away. I managed to get through and write twice and the response from you all was overwhelming. Thank you. I wish you all a good camping season for 2007, and maybe, just maybe I will get to meet some of you. Take care.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome back Bob and thanks for all you have done for the free world. I hope you get to spend a lot of time home and get to do a lot of camping. It is good to see your posts


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Stay safe Bob!!!!
The 6 weeks will be over before you know it!!!


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Stay safe and have a good trip home!!

Happy Camping


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Stay well and travel safe on your homeward bound journey.
You have a well deserved week of OUTBACKING waiting for you, among other things


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

So glad that you are coming home. Be safe and we hope to meet you soon. Thank you for your service

darlene

So glad that you are coming home. Be safe and we hope to meet you soon. Thank you for your service

darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you'll be home in a couple of weeks just in time for camping season









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thats great!!!!!

I am sure it will be great to get home and see the family again!!!!

Stay safe!

Gary


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome home, and thank you for your service. It is honestly appreciated.

Sluggo


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> We are expected to be home mid March, and that is only 6 weeks away <snip> I wish you all a good camping season for 2007, and maybe, just maybe I will get to meet some of you.


Any chance you could make it down to the Pacific Northwest Spring Rally? It's at the end of April, giving you a chance to decompress and get some mods done beforehand! It's a 7hr 15min drive (not counting Ferry time).

Ed


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob, glad to hear you are coming home. Thanks for all you have done. We all really appreciate what you guys do out there for us. I know you are excited to come home and get back out in that Outback of yours. Hopefully our paths will cross this camping season. Maybe you can make it to Deception Pass. We would love to see you guys again. Again, welcome home!!!!

Kelly


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome home,

We will pray that you make it safely home. Enjoy your family when you get home.

Thank you for your great service to all of us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That's great news. Glad to get you home again.

Thanks for your service.

Good luck and Happy Camping!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Who says the Military has no heart? They're sending you home for camping season !!!

Stay safe & travel well!! No doubt that a well-deserved







*HERO's Welcome *







awaits you in BC!!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a safe trip home Bob and thank you for your service!!

Keep your guard up for the last 6 weeks and have a fantastic week camping with your family, you deserve it!!

You sure have missed some bizarre weather while away I hope you don't have to many downed trees to clean up and all is well.

I salute you and thank you again for doing what makes this country great!!

Steve


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Have a safe voyage home!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Good news! Have a safe six weeks and a safe journey home. I'm glad to hear you have your first camping trip planned. There's no better way to relax and unwind. Enjoy!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's great to hear from you, Bob!
And most importantly that you are safe and sound!









Have a great trip home. I know your Outback has really been missing you!

Happy Sail,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you for all you have done and are doing to keep us safe and to preserve our way of life, and thank you to your family for the sacrifices they have made.

Safe trip and smooth sailing! Hope you're not greeted by a too too lengthy honey do list.
Bill


----------

